# Review: Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III by Photography Blog



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 28, 2017)

```
Photography Blog has completed their extensive review of Canon’s brand new flagship compact camera, the PowerShot G1 X Mark III.</p>
<p><strong>From Photography Blog:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III is the smallest G-series camera to date, yet remarkably it has the largest image sensor of any G-series camera ever released, featuring the same APS-C sensor with Dual Pixel CMOS AF system as the EOS 80D and M5 cameras and therefore offering DSLR-like levels of image quality from what is after all a pocketable compact camera. There are a few notable drawbacks, though, with the increase in sensor size necessitating a shorter, slower lens, the puzzling continued lack of 4K video shooting, and also a significant increase in price compared to the previous model – £1149 / €1399 / $1299 is an awful lot to ask for a compact camera with a slow-ish 3x lens. Still, if you want a relatively tiny camera with a fixed lens that can deliver DSLR-like image quality, the new Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III should certainly be on your short-list. <a href="http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/canon_powershot_g1_x_mark_iii_review/conclusion/">Read the full review</a></p>

</blockquote>
<p>This is another review that praises this new PowerShot in a lot of ways, but seems to come back to the same caveats, the price tag and lack of 4K video.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 28, 2017)

> The Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III is the smallest G-series camera to date,...



What the heck are they talking about?

http://camerasize.com/compare/#723,697


----------



## danfaz (Nov 29, 2017)

Lee Jay said:


> > The Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III is the smallest G-series camera to date,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd. G7X smaller, too.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 29, 2017)

The price is somewhat shocking ... at first glimpse ... but I remember that I have
paid 999 Euro for my G2 in 2001, my first attempt in digital photography.

Due to inflation it would be 999 x (1.03)16 = 999 x 1.605 = 1600 Euro today
for the G2 so I have to admit the G1X mark iii compares well ... in terms of price.

But you get: 6x more pixels, EVF, refined per pixel IQ, etc.


----------



## padam (Nov 29, 2017)

It is only the initial price, just like we saw with the 6D Mark II they price it, so that they can make profit on it even with heavy discounts only a few months after its introduction.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Nov 29, 2017)

Might seem worth considering for some people @ $500
Think EOS M100 with kit lens... ~$500 these days


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Nov 29, 2017)

> this is another review that praises this new PowerShot in a lot of ways, but seems to come back to the same caveats, the price tag and lack of 4K video.



I came here to write a pithy comment about 4k for the mass market... on the one hand it eats storage, on the other hand in ~20 years we'll probably all have 8k viewing devices and I'll be wishing I'd been able to take video of the kid in 4k rather than 'crappy' HD 

Yeah, 4k would defo be nice to have. Gotta wonder what their reasoning is for keeping it out.


----------



## Cory (Nov 29, 2017)

I think I might get this. ****!!!


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 29, 2017)

Good HD, to me, is better than poor 4k.
How many point and shoot owners have a computer that can edit 4k?


----------



## miketcool (Nov 30, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> Good HD, to me, is better than poor 4k.
> How many point and shoot owners have a computer that can edit 4k?



So many people shoot 4K without the need to shoot it. Most of the tv shows we're shooting are still being delivered in 1080. I'd take good 1080 over compromised 4K any day of the week.

Most of the lenses people put on their bodies aren't handling 4K video anyways. I get the appeal to have the best, but video resolution, file size, management, editing, and output still matter.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 30, 2017)

Nice to see a APS-C sensor on a company act camera.
A pity the lens is so slow.
For the price it should be a wow camera.
It’s just a meh! camera.
Sony do a much better job in this segment.
I know people want 4K video but what will they do with it.
Most people don’t have laptops that can process it.
HD is really sufficient unless you are a moviemaker.
Not sure who buys these nowadays.
It used to be a good backup camera but it’s not the best available.
Maybe they still sell well.


----------

